# Compiz fusion znikają obramowania

## outkay

Witam!

Zainstalowałem compiz fusion, jednak gdy włączam go poleceniem compiz --replace, to usuwają się belki okien (obramowania) a w konsoli zazwyczaj wypluwa:

```
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

Z opcją --debug dodatkowo:

```
compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /home/xca/.compiz/plugins/libcore.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /usr/lib/compiz/libcore.so : No such file or directory
```

Mam emeralda. Gdy odpalam go poleceniem emerald --replace to nic się nie dzieje chodźbym czekal niewiadomo ile.

Oto mój xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     380   310   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "ENC"

   ModelName    "M1900"

   HorizSync    24.0 - 80.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 76.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   Option "RenderAccel" "True"

   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

   Option "backingstore" "True"

   Option "TripleBuffer" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option         "no GLXFBConfig for depth 32"

   Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"

   Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Mam kartę graficzną ati radeon 9250. Direct rendering: On.

Proszę o pomoc tutaj lub na gg (gg:7XXXXX)

Z Góry bardzo dziękuję!!!!!!!!

--- Edytowane przez moderatora.

Jeśli prosisz o pomoc na forum to może Ci zostać ona udzielona tylko na nim. Jeśli chcesz takie sprawy załatwiać prywatnie na gg to nie pisz na forum.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## c0oba

A galaretowatość i inne bajery nie związane z obramowaniem działają?

Spróbuj odpalić compiza poprzez compiz-manager.

----------

## outkay

Przez compiz-manager inne bajery dzialaja przez compiz --replace nie.

Zdaje się, że nie ma obramowań dlatego, że włączenie emeralda nic nie robi.

 Może tu leży problem?

----------

## lmmsci

Sprawdź w ccsm, czy masz włączone w efektach dekoracje okien.

----------

## outkay

Mam.

----------

## lmmsci

Uruchamianie compiza z linii poleceń jest dość skomplikowane, np:

```
compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints --indirect-rendering &
```

Nie pamiętam już wszystkiego. Dlatego właśnie albo używam fusion-icon albo compiz-manager, albo... KDE  :Wink: 

Myślę że to ccp jest tym minimum, które powinno się pojawić po --replace:

```
compiz --replace ccp &
```

----------

## outkay

Ale to nie naprawia mojej sytuacji : (

Uruchamiany z fusion-icon 'robi' to samo.

----------

## Belliash

moze po uruchomieniu compiza uruchomisz jakiegos menadzera okien, np emeralda? :> A jezeli ten nie dziala to uzyj innego...

Uruchom fusion-icon i z jego poziomu mozesz sie przelaczac....

----------

## outkay

Menadzer okien to compiz. Chyba chodzi Ci o dekoratora okien. A żaden dekorator okien mi nie odpala (pisze starting i tyle).

----------

## Belliash

ale dekoratorem jak to nazwales moze byc takze kwin z kde....

od tego masz fusion-icon.....

----------

## soban_

Prawym na ikonke fusion-icon select windows decorate -> GTK w compiz options -> (odznaczam wszystko). Potem wchodze w Settings Manager i zaznaczam dekoracje okien + te pierdoly ktore chce miec. Wtedy pokazuja sie belki okien, gdy to zrobisz jak nie zatrybi to zrob jeszcze Reload Windows Manager. Napewno zatrybi, jak nie to sprobuj powlaczac inne efekty az w koncu zadziala.

----------

